# I Quit



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i gave up it seems ever thing i touck breaks or dies or somthing like that



screw it...


----------



## BDDelbert2 (Mar 5, 2003)

Man, it can't be that bad! Just slow down, take a step back and re-group. Don't shy away from asking for help and advice.

Take care, Dale


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

I have the same luck  i had a savage and had it for about a week and it had to be sent away for like 2 months! and from there everything went down hill but i never gave up because hey when it dose work its alot of fun!! keep with it it will get fun!! :thumbsup:


----------



## RACER185 (Aug 20, 1998)

Your post does not state how long you have been racing. Let me tell you it can be a challenge, especially at first. After 20 plus years of racing I find that the sport has brought me many years of fun, competition, and many many friendships. Yes it still can give me a fit or two, but hang in there the rewards certainly out way the challenges.

Jim


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

Maybe RC cars/racing isn't for everyone. It requires attention to detail and the ability to learn from experience (not to mention at least some willingness to follow instructions until you can figure things out for yourself).

My wife, for instance is having a very enjoyable time doing collages (there are no rules!) but the other day when a friend asked her why she doesn't bake she explained "I would have to measure things" (i.e., follow instructions).


----------



## eviltone (Jul 17, 2003)

tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> i gave up it seems ever thing i touck breaks or dies or somthing like that
> 
> 
> 
> screw it...


ehh... you are suffering the same way i've been suffering all season... trust me, it'll defnately turn around....... 

-Tone


----------



## The Stig (Sep 25, 2005)

Awww come on dude, it can't be that bad. What's going on?


----------



## burbs (Apr 21, 2002)

anyone notice his location has been changed to dead??? hopefully it was just a frustration post and not and end all post...

If ya read this whats the problem.. Give somone a call im all ears if ya need a set to borrow..


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ya, i was just REALLY ANNOYED, first i broke the back skid plate on my truck but fixed that with ductape finish that later, and last weekend my belt in the rear on my touring car snapped because it was so worn, the weird thing was was fornt still looks brand new, then the differental case where the rear belt rides got stripped but re did the gears with my dremmel but its not perfect, then my spur gear got bent so the spur moves up and down but fixed that, hhhhhh.... it just never ends


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

Ok, Let's Disect this....



tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> ya, i was just REALLY ANNOYED, first i broke the back skid plate on my truck but fixed that with ductape finish that later


Nothing gets "fixed" with duct tape on an RC car, It's not fixed, it's patched. To "finish that later" you need to put on a new part.



tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> and last weekend my belt in the rear on my touring car snapped because it was so worn, the weird thing was was fornt still looks brand new


So what your saying is you didn't keep up with maintenance and it wore out. Rear belts do wear faster than the fronts.



tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> then the differental case where the rear belt rides got stripped but re did the gears with my dremmel but its not perfect


Again, you didn't keep up on maintenance, that wear is normal & expected after time. What's not normal in "fixing it" with a Dremel! Doing that will work, but it's not as smooth as the original gear teeth and will cause premature wear on the new belt you must have installed. The proper repair is to replace the worn gear with a new one.



tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> then my spur gear got bent so the spur moves up and down but fixed that


I hope that works for you, you should have replaced the Spur.



tamiya_kid_ta04 said:


> hhhhhh.... it just never ends


Nope it doesn't. Thats all regular stuff that happens in R/C and in real cars, and in real life. Sometimes stuff breaks and needs to be fixed, & stuff wears out and needs to be replaced.

A word of advice: Keep an eye on your stuff, look for worn parts and replace with new when needed. Sounds like you're a pretty novice R/C'er with what you've been doing to repair your rigs, you'll learn. For optimal performance and longevity "jerry rig" repairs are not the answer.


----------



## SuperXRAY (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm with Tom on this one, although I may not have put it the way he did. 

This hobby is not actually designed for bashing, it is more and more designed for racing. As with any race car, they wear quickly and new parts are the only things that fix problems. Rarely can you fix anything with duct-tape...you can only patch it. In general, if you get mad at an RC car for it's behavior, you are getting mad at the wrong thing. Just like any machine...they only do what you tell them to do, the consequence may be unwanted, but nonetheless it happens.

If you are looking at specifically bashing and having problems with replacing parts, then this is definitely the wrong hobby to get into. I've seen so many people quit, mainly because they cannot win races, only to come back after a short break and try all over again.

If you were going to quit, you would not have posted. However, from a psychological standpoint, looking for reaffirmation or assurance from others NOT to quit is unhealthy. You have to be in this hobby because you love it, not because someone else supports you in it...make sense?

If you think you are spending the moola ($$$) too fast, get into the actual race side of it and you will change your mind. I'll be happy to show you my hobby shop bill for the last 3 years...roughly around 15k, as even though I have a sponsorship, it doesn't pay all the bills!


----------



## DynoMoHum (Sep 25, 2001)

One of the reasons I gave up racing and/or bashing in the dirt was/is because I hated to do maintaince on my vehicles, and found I was constantly having parts fail... I moved to indoor racing on carpet, and found the failure rates were significantly lower (except when I hit things)... I will ocasionaly bash outdoors on ashphalt or concrete... but I personaly stay out of the dirt as much as possible... primarly because I'm lazy and/or hate maintaince and cleaning dirt off cars/trucks.


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

i was keeping up with mantinence tom, it just wore really fast the tension was fine, and it wasnt the spur gear that got bent it was the metal rod it rides on but got it strightened, also i like to do mantenence so thats not really a problem, oh yea and tom thanks for pretty much ripping me apart that really made me feel better.... and im only 13 so i dont have the cash to replace a part the second it breaks


----------



## savage 14 (Aug 18, 2005)

tamiya- i found that the best thing to do is to get everything fixed ASAP then save your money and start buying spar parts the you might need (ex.belts, diff gears, ect.) thats what i did with my savage and some of my friends buy things like spurs, from me so it helps them out too! good luck!


----------



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

being one of Savage's Friends, it does help, and also, if you have broken a part like twice in a row, next time you order it, or go pick it up....buy 3 or 4 so that next time you HAVE the parts right there, and you'll be back going in no time....half of the battle with this hobby is the maintenance...or other words repairs lol


----------



## tamiya_kid_ta04 (Dec 3, 2005)

ok thanks guys i wont quit and ill take some of your advice but one more question, do the rear belts dramaticly wear faster than the front?


----------



## bsracing8 (Dec 14, 2004)

just quit NOW J/k Call me tomarrow right after school i think you will be able to catch me i have baseball practice but i will talk to you about them motors!!! I cant fly this weekend i have a race at the strand is mcadoo this weekend!!


Brandon


----------



## RCMits (Jan 1, 1970)

eviltone said:


> ehh... you are suffering the same way i've been suffering all season... trust me, it'll defnately turn around.......
> 
> -Tone


and how i know that mr. eviltone suffers the "break" law. ;-)


----------



## tommckay (Sep 26, 2001)

I didn't mean to "rip you" Tamiya Kid, Just point out that what you described is normal stuff that happens. I see it did sound a little gruff. I kinda figured you were a young'un and may not have the resources to buy new parts at the drop of a hat when I read the Dremel thing. I just had to point out that that type of repair will cause a new belt to wear even faster so you won't be suprised.

The reason the rear belt wears faster than the front is tourque. When you nail the throttle to accellerate the natural weight transfer goes to the rear causing more strain/wear on the rear belt & gears. And yes, the difference can be dramatic!


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Tom was just being frank with you Tamiya Kid.
He pointed out all the things you mentioned we common things we all experience. 
But the fixes you described were interesting to say the least... 
Hope you are up and running and having fun again.


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

If I had a dollar every time I said I quite I,d be a millionare. If you wan't to experience real frustation spend a winter building a R.C. airplane from a pile of sticks fly it one time and PILE IT INTO THE GOUND :freak: . UGGG.
I've been there done that and have many T- Shirts  . Keep Going What doesnt kills you makes you stronger and wiser


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I dont think tom was ripping you" I am 16 and I started awhile ago, I under stand where you say that it can get to you, I guy at the local track really said the same thing to me but not as nice as tom said to you, and really, it help me. It made me realize that things happen and the only solution is to fix it, every racer goes through the same thing, but if they didnt brake and they didnt require to much work, the good finishes/wins wouldnt be the same, just look at what tom said as advise,becasue really, that is what it was. there will be bad days and good days of racing just dont give up. :thumbsup: 
CD


----------



## LittleR/CGuy (Apr 8, 2006)

don't worry! when i started the hobby, i felt like that too,(because i sucked). but you will learn, and get better!


----------



## dba-one (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm 33 and I get sick of it. However, I never mind spending money on my electric car. It's the nitro that is killing me! See my rant thread on that one. I can certainly identify with this thread though. Sometimes no matter how much you take care of a car something happens. I'm lucky that I have a killer hobby shop very close to my house but it doesn't help if I can't go get a part right then. If the car breaks and I don't have a spare I'm SOL. I'm sticking with electric and I'll spend tons more but no more nitro for me!


----------

